# Need help identifying a screw and lock



## SephirothVII (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello, I'm very new to building so I'm going to apologize for my vocabulary right now... But here is my questions

I'm building a bed frame, and I move around a lot... so I want to make something that comes apart and is put together easily but still stylish. Now since my plan is a very low to the ground platform style I don't need it to be sturdy like crazy, but I would like it to hold together. So I'm trying to figure out a way to connect the pieces of my bed together, without being too visible and being able to come apart easily... So my only thought was to use a screw and lock combination that I have no idea how to find and its hard to discribe... So I came here for maybe some one to identify what I'm about to describe, or some one to come up with a better idea...
Here goes, So this lock and screw is two pieces, The screw part is on the longer side, at one end its spiral like a normal screw, at the other end its more round and fit for the lock... The other piece which I'm calling the lock is this round and short but thick piece that is placed into the wood in a hole in the wood, and when you turn it with a screw driver, it tugs on the screw piece until you cant turn it anymore and holds it in place until you turn it back and it lets go.... confused?? probably.... so to make things worse I drew a picture! =) Piece one is a screw piece 2 is the lock and the picture next to it is how it connects.... So yeah... any ideas anyone? Thanks!









Sorry for saying So a lot =/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You might be referring to what's called a "knock down fitting".


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Try rockler.com they have a number of things including the more traditional hardware.


----------



## milly (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi There, that is a Mini fix connector, Hafele USA do these.


----------



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

mveach said:


> Try rockler.com they have a number of things including the more traditional hardware.


I am currently building a bed frame and picked up some hangers from Rockler. Seem to work well.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

milly said:


> Hi There, that is a Mini fix connector, Hafele USA do these.


Hey, thanks for that. I hadn't run across Hafele before and for some projects these mini connectors will be a better choice than the somewhat more clunky universal connectors sold by Rockler.

For a bed frame, I'd probably go with the Rockler though, as they do look stronger.

Paul


----------



## milly (Jun 25, 2010)

*bed frame connector*

If you are thinking about a strong connector for bed assembly, have a look at the UT Maxi 13.500 on www.zipbolt.com.au , it has a small movie showing how it works

regards




Wooden Moose said:


> I am currently building a bed frame and picked up some hangers from Rockler. Seem to work well.


----------



## milly (Jun 25, 2010)

*bed connector*

Have a look at the UT connectors that can be used for beds on www.zipbolt.com.au , really powerful joint when you join a rail to a leg or post.




phinds said:


> Hey, thanks for that. I hadn't run across Hafele before and for some projects these mini connectors will be a better choice than the somewhat more clunky universal connectors sold by Rockler.
> 
> For a bed frame, I'd probably go with the Rockler though, as they do look stronger.
> 
> Paul


----------

